# What are you watching?



## TxBuilder (Oct 22, 2009)

Just curios. We have a pretty diverse crowd. I'm interested in what people from other walks of life watch on TV.


----------



## funetical (Oct 22, 2009)

South Park and It's always sunny. Hysterical.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess you and I are the only ones who watch TV then.


----------



## travelover (Oct 26, 2009)

I watch a couple hours of TV a year. Now surfing the net, that's another matter.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 26, 2009)

you mean everyone doesn't watch Judge Judy? Nestor, do you have the Judge Judy Show in Canada?


----------



## funetical (Oct 27, 2009)

Judge Judy is not limited to one country continent or world. The Judy knows all and sees all. That's how she knows everyone is pulling her leg.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

I am not watching anything it has been nearly 2 months i haven't watched any show but when there is going on Cricket (a sports) i like to watch it but when my own country's team is playing


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 16, 2011)

I just crawled out of bed and waking up after a late night. I set the alarm for 1:30 AM to watch the Formula 1 qualifying from Shanghai, China. Same thing tonight for the real race.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 16, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> I just crawled out of bed and waking up after a late night. I set the alarm for 1:30 AM to watch the Formula 1 qualifying from Shanghai, China. Same thing tonight for the real race.
> 
> Dick



No Tivo, VCR, or recording on your cable box? 

Man, and I thought it was tuff staying up till 9:30 central to watch the Nashville Predators get their *** handed to them buy the Ducks last nite.


----------



## lh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate to admit but my guilty pleasure is watching TMZ


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 18, 2011)

I just like to watch the races live before I find out who won.

That is why I also like the small dirt track races since they are always live.

I forget about or ignore the boring NASCAR races (non-descript "bumper cars"/tanks) built to get into the scripted green-white-checkered finish laps.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> I just crawled out of bed and waking up after a late night. I set the alarm for 1:30 AM to watch the Formula 1 qualifying from Shanghai, China. Same thing tonight for the real race.
> 
> Dick



How long do those races go on for?


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 18, 2011)

The race itself is about 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours. The tracks are not ovals and are 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 miles long and have grade changes. You do not win by going faster (all the cars can top 250 mph if desired), but by gearing, cornering, handling and most importantly, by braking at the right time.

They usually are about every two weeks (Wed. to Fri. practice, Saturday 3 qualifying segments when the cars are wrapped up and not touched until race starts). The start is usually about 1:30 local time on Sunday.

The schedules vary depending on the race location because when you fly 1 or 2 747s for a 2 car team with maybe 100-200 technicians/engineers, the races far from Europe (Australia, Malaysia, China, Japan, Korea and Brazil) they may run 2 weekends in a row. In Europe, they have to work around the country holidays. The U.S. lost the race because of the track and when there was more money elsewhere. The big money goes where the markets are.

No refueling is allowed during the race and the 1200# cars have governors set at about 19,000 rpm for the little V8s depending on the track layout (hills, etc.). A tire change (mandatory) takes about 4 seconds, but they lose more just to slow down.

It is a big dollar business with lots of technology and the drivers are really on-board engineers with big input. Just to put the cost into perspective, a car will usually have brake rotors on hand at a cost of $260,000 available for a week-end.

There are also the Le Mans type races that are 12 to 24 hours, but the budgets are much lower.

It is much better to watch on TV because of the track length and layout, but the act of being there is impossible if you can even get a ticket (usually $200-$800 if they are available). Scalpers are much higher as are the lifetime boxes.

It is not your NASCAR.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 18, 2011)

Around here, the best we get is Limerock Ct, and a few times of the year up at Watkins glenn. My Cousins live 15 minutes from the track in Dundee Ny.
Not formula ! but still an impressive race to be at.
I raced a 3/4 mile track here in Stafford Ct for 12 years, some of the best short trackin fun I have ever had. Our best was winning 5 races in a row!!, back before all the fun disapeared in racing. 

Rubbin is racin to a circle track guy. I miss the sport, but I love my kids.


----------



## emmets (Apr 18, 2011)

Watching Sponge bob with my child


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

emmets said:


> Watching Sponge bob with my child



aww that's really sweet, actually i really liked this Sponge bob cartoon when i was a kid and i still do watch cartoons sometimes with my little brothers..


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

i am watching the latest video of arash


----------



## SnellExperts (Jul 7, 2011)

Dexter is one of my favorite shows that has come on recently. I watched like all 5 seasons in about 3 weeks once I got into the show. Spartacus is another favorite, though I hope the lead actor gets to feeling better because it won't be the same without him . Does anybody have any updates on whats going on with the guy from Spartacus out of curiosity?


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

You might be wonder but around here, people loves to watch Korean series.

There are also good series ans cartoons in the cable TV too, but not that popular.


----------



## bighill (Sep 13, 2011)

true blood. didn't think i would like it at first, but man- it's catchy


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 14, 2011)

bighill said:


> true blood. didn't think i would like it at first, but man- it's catchy


How far are you?

I just started season three and it's starting to take a weird direction.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been wanting to watch true blood. Does anybody know if they are going to put it on netflix anytime soon. Or if its already been added. I haven't checked in a while.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 16, 2011)

Disk only, not streaming.


----------



## RD55 (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm watching some football highlights from last week i believe. Micheal Vick to be exact.


----------



## bighill (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm on season three too! and yeah- talk about strange. ha


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 19, 2011)

bighill said:


> i'm on season three too! and yeah- talk about strange. ha



Getting stranger. I have a friend who told me to stop at the end of three, four isn't worth it. 

Well he said three wasn't worth it but I've already begun.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Getting stranger. I have a friend who told me to stop at the end of three, four isn't worth it.
> 
> Well he said three wasn't worth it but I've already begun.



That was the same thing that they said about lost. But I thought it actually got better after season 6...I think I was largely in the minority on that one though lol.


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmm selena gomez.

I'm about to see Bad Teacher.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> That was the same thing that they said about lost. But I thought it actually got better after season 6...I think I was largely in the minority on that one though lol.



You sure are. I liked Lost in it's entirety so I'm right there with you.


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 15, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> You sure are. I liked Lost in it's entirety so I'm right there with you.




Yay I'm not alone on that one lol. Btw, has anyone had a chance to watch breaking bad yet? Its a very very addictive show. A good spin on the soprano's style story line.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 18, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Yay I'm not alone on that one lol. Btw, has anyone had a chance to watch breaking bad yet? Its a very very addictive show. A good spin on the soprano's style story line.



I just started watching it, three shows in it's awesome. Can't wait to get home to watch more.


----------



## campbellsoup (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm watching some paranormal show on the animal channel. ghost stories involving cats and dogs...very interesting.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 20, 2011)

campbellsoup said:


> i'm watching some paranormal show on the animal channel. ghost stories involving cats and dogs...very interesting.



I saw they have a show in documentary format searching for monsters, thought it was a pretty cool concept.


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 20, 2011)

I just finished the 3rd season of breaking bad. Kinda sad though because Netflix doesn't have anything past the 3rd season so I can't watch 4 or 5. And the end of 3 was a HUGE cliff hanger. Shock I know lol. I also recently got into Kyle XY. I know its not knew, but netflix introduced it to me and I love it so far. Only a few episodes in though.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 24, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> I just finished the 3rd season of breaking bad. Kinda sad though because Netflix doesn't have anything past the 3rd season so I can't watch 4 or 5. And the end of 3 was a HUGE cliff hanger. Shock I know lol. I also recently got into Kyle XY. I know its not knew, but netflix introduced it to me and I love it so far. Only a few episodes in though.



I'm in season 2 and it's great. I have a feeling I will be running around trying to find season 3 & 4.


----------



## garlandkr (Oct 26, 2011)

was keeping up with breaking bad, what an amazing ending, classic.

currently watching a few shows: *Sliders*, *Walking Dead*, *New Girl*


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked Sliders when it came out but it's been that long since I've seen it.


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 27, 2011)

garlandkr said:


> was keeping up with breaking bad, what an amazing ending, classic.
> 
> currently watching a few shows: *Sliders*, *Walking Dead*, *New Girl*



Just finished the first season of Walking Dead. If you like the zombie stuff this is an AWESOME show!


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen it. I like it as it has zombies, but some of the decisions made by the survivors makes me angry.


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Oct 31, 2011)

i keep hearing how good the walking dead is. what's all the hype? someone please explain!


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 31, 2011)

Zombies. People love them.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 2, 2011)

^^^  What he said lol. That and the fact that good zombie movies/shows seem to be rare to find. At least for me they are. Dawn of the dead was the last good zombie movie that I have seen in a while.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 3, 2011)

Agreed on that one.

I like both versions but the 1978 version is amazing. 

I tried watching the Day of the Dead remake. I turned it off it was so terrible.


----------



## rollingmurphy (Nov 3, 2011)

^ oh my, dawn of the dead WAS good. i wouldn't mind watching that right now, haven't seen it in about 5 years


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 5, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Agreed on that one.
> 
> I like both versions but the 1978 version is amazing.
> 
> I tried watching the Day of the Dead remake. I turned it off it was so terrible.



Another huge disappointment was land of the dead. (i think that was the name) Very cheesy, especially when they tried to show that the "zombies" were capable of learning and reasoning and using guns and stuff. That's just like anti-zombie lol.

I lost my copy of dawn of the dead so until I go out and buy another one I can't watch it  Its been about 5 years or so since the last time I saw it too. The down with the sickness cover in the new one was AWESOME lol!


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 8, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Another huge disappointment was land of the dead. (i think that was the name) Very cheesy, especially when they tried to show that the "zombies" were capable of learning and reasoning and using guns and stuff. That's just like anti-zombie lol.
> 
> I lost my copy of dawn of the dead so until I go out and buy another one I can't watch it  Its been about 5 years or so since the last time I saw it too. The down with the sickness cover in the new one was AWESOME lol!



I had mixed feelings. 

Bud in the end of Day of the Dead was the path they were taking with the smart zombie idea and Land of ended up being an execution of that idea. 

I think in way of post apocalypse it was better then a lot out there. 

Much of zombie fiction focuses on the immediate outbreak and not on what happens a few years down the road.

I liked it for those reasons, but I disliked it for many more. 

Diary of the Dead was a cool concept and I really liked it.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 13, 2011)

My wife and I are "Fringe" fans and have watched it since it began. Pretty cool if you are into theoretical sci-fi type shows. Its on the Fox network. 
Blue Bloods is a good family of cops show with good old fashioned values. 
And there is a new one thats somewhat intrigueing called Person Of Interest. I hope we aren't too close to the technology in that one?! 

This Old House on Saturday mornings sometimes. 
.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 14, 2011)

Never saw Diary of the Dead, will have to look into it. The idea of a smart zombie just goes against everything that is traditional zombie lore for me. The whole concept is everything in the brain shuts down except for the need to feed essentially, which would make learning impossible with that part of the brain shut down. Of course we are talking about zombies which is something that is already made up so I guess there are no real rules about it lol. I completely agree about the initial outbreak thing but not a few years down the road. I would love to see a movie like that! Or maybe a series that covers it all


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 15, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Never saw Diary of the Dead, will have to look into it. The idea of a smart zombie just goes against everything that is traditional zombie lore for me. The whole concept is everything in the brain shuts down except for the need to feed essentially, which would make learning impossible with that part of the brain shut down. Of course we are talking about zombies which is something that is already made up so I guess there are no real rules about it lol. I completely agree about the initial outbreak thing but not a few years down the road. I would love to see a movie like that! Or maybe a series that covers it all



Zombie movies for the most part are a homage to the culture making them.

Night fixated on racism.

Dawn on Consumerism

Day on Science.

I think the coming of the smart zombies is in part due to the fact a lot of people are already zombies, only looking to "wake up" from the nightmare of their realities. 

The transition as well can be seen as a type of catharsis required for a cultural awakening. You must suffer to change. Change is inevitable. Suffering is therefore inevitable and will sweep a culture if not properly stopped (which is never is).


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 17, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I think the coming of the smart zombies is in part due to the fact a lot of people are already zombies, only looking to "wake up" from the nightmare of their realities.



That's actually a really good point. I have never actually looked deeper into any of the zombie movies for reasoning like that, but I really like your take on it. I have to agree with you about the whole everyone already being zombies as it is. I have often said that a lot of people now days are nothing more than mindless drones going through the motions of a life.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> That's actually a really good point. I have never actually looked deeper into any of the zombie movies for reasoning like that, but I really like your take on it. I have to agree with you about the whole everyone already being zombies as it is. I have often said that a lot of people now days are nothing more than mindless drones going through the motions of a life.



I think we all feel that way sometimes. When you consider the differences are minimal compared to the similarities it really becomes a matter of perception that keeps you from becoming one of the mindless masses.

The difference is in knowing. Those who mindlessly fill the void versus those who pay attention and still fill the void.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I think we all feel that way sometimes. When you consider the differences are minimal compared to the similarities it really becomes a matter of perception that keeps you from becoming one of the mindless masses.
> 
> The difference is in knowing. Those who mindlessly fill the void versus those who pay attention and still fill the void.



This kinda goes along the lines of why I'm not a fan of higher education institutes. Instead of teaching people to be innovative and think outside of the box, most colleges ruin that creativity by teaching the students that this is the only right way to do something. A good example is a computer class that I almost failed because I was using short cuts. It was for simple microsoft word and part of the test asked you to copy and paste something so I hit ctrl c and ctrl v. It was marked wrong because they wanted you to do it the "right way" even though both ways were right. By the time you get out 4 years later, you have no clue how to handle something out of the ordinary. They are pretty much teaching people on a mass level to be mindless drones that are not capable of any form of innovation. Its really sad to see all of these great minds going to waste


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got bored with the NASCAR qualifying at Homestead and switched to to TCM (Turner Classic Movies) to see the "Inn of the Sixth Happiness" with Ingrid Bergman.

Tomorrow, for NASCAR, I will tune if after most of "tank bumping" is over and watch the last 4 laps that will take 20 minutes or more depending on the White/Green/Checker finish and the commercials that require the "breaks". - You don't see that garbage on a dirt track race.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it me or has NASCAR turned into something boring...since Earnhart died? I wasn't a 3 fan, but I've slowly lost interest since then.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 19, 2011)

Dale was a great "tank driver" and everyone avoided him. Now, the cars are all generic and built to bump others around as you are forced to do on a small, short track with 43 cars on it. Not like when there was such a thing as "stock car" racing.

It is all dictated or reflected by the NASCAR rules and marketing philosophy. Now, it is like a cross between wrestling and roller derby, but it is my opinion after growing up in the real stock car racing era. - Now I just go to the Thursday, Friday and Saturday night races if I can actually find a real dirt track. - While at a small dirt track race, the weekend of a regional road racing track, Paul Newman was sitting behind me and tapped me on the shoulder and said "I guess you also go to see real racing" (I met him several times at the road track through the years.- He was a real racer and started when others were retiring).

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 21, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> This kinda goes along the lines of why I'm not a fan of higher education institutes. Instead of teaching people to be innovative and think outside of the box, most colleges ruin that creativity by teaching the students that this is the only right way to do something. A good example is a computer class that I almost failed because I was using short cuts. It was for simple microsoft word and part of the test asked you to copy and paste something so I hit ctrl c and ctrl v. It was marked wrong because they wanted you to do it the "right way" even though both ways were right. By the time you get out 4 years later, you have no clue how to handle something out of the ordinary. They are pretty much teaching people on a mass level to be mindless drones that are not capable of any form of innovation. Its really sad to see all of these great minds going to waste



I don't disagree. I think that's been the problem with most forms of higher education for some time. 

It is despite the norm that progress is made it seems.


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 26, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I don't disagree. I think that's been the problem with most forms of higher education for some time.
> 
> It is despite the norm that progress is made it seems.



Thinking outside the box and innovative ideas should be encouraged and sadly it seems that its not  

As far as Nascar goes, I have never really been a huge fan, but my dad was always into it really hard core. I have noticed that in about the past 3 years he has almost completely stopped watching it and has switched over to drag racing. Now he is huge into that. Says its more exciting and less politics.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 30, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Thinking outside the box and innovative ideas should be encouraged and sadly it seems that its not




Carl Sagan taught a class on critical thinking. I wish I could get my hands on some transcripts.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 4, 2011)

Would love to take a class like that, though you don't need a class like that to learn how to think outside of the box if you have a good teacher. I only had like 2 professors who encouraged that kind of thinking, and to say the least, they were my favorite professors by far!


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

I enjoyed those who weren't limited to curriculum myself.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, what a peculiar thread! It started with SouthPark, meandered through a dissertation on zombie movies, and has now traveled into a diatribe on higher education! And it only took two years to build up any momentum! 

Don't let me stop you; I just had to comment.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 7, 2011)

Watching Pirates of the Carribean atm


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 8, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> Wow, what a peculiar thread! It started with SouthPark, meandered through a dissertation on zombie movies, and has now traveled into a diatribe on higher education! And it only took two years to build up any momentum!
> 
> Don't let me stop you; I just had to comment.



That's how it works more often than not. Thread drift can be a funny thing. 



Garenius said:


> Watching Pirates of the Carribean atm



What did you think? It was very blah. Fun to watch but unmemorable.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you guys talking about the new one? I didn't even know that they were making a 4th one until my mom said that she saw it. How was it? Worth seeing or wait til it comes out on tv?


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 9, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Are you guys talking about the new one? I didn't even know that they were making a 4th one until my mom said that she saw it. How was it? Worth seeing or wait til it comes out on tv?



Visually a great movie, but the story line was poor.

I loved the first one and by the third was still going to the theaters, but was disappointed. 

I say see it, it was fun, but know the story is not as great as the first.


----------



## ilikeblue (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm about to watch the Real World at 10:00. I know I'm a little too old to watch it, but oh well! It's good!


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 15, 2011)

ilikeblue said:


> I'm about to watch the Real World at 10:00. I know I'm a little too old to watch it, but oh well! It's good!



You're never to old to enjoy yourself.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like the 4th Pirates movie was the same as every Harry Potter movie for me. I loved the books and was a HUGE fan of the series. The movies did such a poor job representing the books that I was disappointed in all of them  I'd rather not see the pirates movie so I can still say good things about the series lol


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 16, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> Sounds like the 4th Pirates movie was the same as every Harry Potter movie for me. I loved the books and was a HUGE fan of the series. The movies did such a poor job representing the books that I was disappointed in all of them  I'd rather not see the pirates movie so I can still say good things about the series lol



I felt that way about Lord of the Rings, great movies, but left out some much of the book you were really only watching an action movie, it seemed in my mind, to lack the majority of the mythology that made you think you were there.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 21, 2011)

So I know that I'm behind the times on these movies, but I just watched, for the first time ever, the first Godfather movie, and Scarface. Was never big on those movies, but WOW! I loved them, can't wait to see the second and third Godfather!


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 22, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> So I know that I'm behind the times on these movies, but I just watched, for the first time ever, the first Godfather movie, and Scarface. Was never big on those movies, but WOW! I loved them, can't wait to see the second and third Godfather!



I've never seen the Godfather, it's on my list of great movies I have not seen.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm watching Scarface right now, the one with Al Pacino. Certainly one of the more err..."colorful" movies I've watched, but it's quite interesting.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 22, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I've never seen the Godfather, it's on my list of great movies I have not seen.



Um...Ima tinkin you's need ta see it soon....very soon. 
"Imma gunna make you's an offa , ya can't refuse."


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 22, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Um...Ima tinkin you's need ta see it soon....very soon.
> "Imma gunna make you's an offa , ya can't refuse."



Loved the first Godfather, definately best of the three...we've got the entire series of the Sopranos on DVD, think we need to get them out and see them all again. Might be a good winter project.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Loved the first Godfather, definately best of the three...we've got the entire series of the Sopranos on DVD, think we need to get them out and see them all again. Might be a good winter project.



That was another one that I want to get around to watching. I watched one of the earlier seasons with my dad when I was younger and still living at the house. Haven't seen any of them since though, wish they would add them to Netflix


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 26, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> That was another one that I want to get around to watching. I watched one of the earlier seasons with my dad when I was younger and still living at the house. Haven't seen any of them since though, wish they would add them to Netflix



Same here, but there's a lot of things I wish they would add.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just watching "The Shootist", which was the last and best of John Wayne's movies. It also includes Lauren Bacall, Ron Howard, jimmie Stewart and others that wanted to be a part of it.

In the movies, John Wayne was a famous gunfighter, that went to a small town to live out his battle with cancer (ironically) and it attracted a bunch of gunfighter "wanna bees" that wanted to finish him off. John Wayne carried around a purple velvet pillow with gold tassels to make sitting possible.

Some great, sincere acting, a good story and great directing. He died of cancer later.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 27, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> I was just watching "The Shootist", which was the last and best of John Wayne's movies. It also includes Lauren Bacall, Ron Howard, jimmie Stewart and others that wanted to be a part of it.
> 
> In the movies, John Wayne was a famous gunfighter, that went to a small town to live out his battle with cancer (ironically) and it attracted a bunch of gunfighter "wanna bees" that wanted to finish him off. John Wayne carried around a purple velvet pillow with gold tassels to make sitting possible.
> 
> ...



I agree, I really like the older Duke movies, like Mclintok and Eldorado.


----------



## SnellExperts (Dec 27, 2011)

I just watched the True Grit movie that had John Wayne in it yesterday. I actually kinda liked that one better than the new one.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 28, 2011)

SnellExperts said:


> I just watched the True Grit movie that had John Wayne in it yesterday. I actually kinda liked that one better than the new one.



I need to go back and rewatch it. It's been years.

I liked the remake though, good movie.


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Rightnow I dont watch anything just wondering what I gonna watch next lol


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2012)

I recommend Terriers.


----------



## Garenius (Apr 7, 2012)

Just finished watching The Hunger Games. Good stuff.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I just watched the titanic title song.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been watching Community. It's a pretty funny show.


----------



## dthornton (Oct 4, 2012)

I love Pawn Stars, Holmes on Homes, Hell's Kitchen, and reruns of M*A*S*H and Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm watching...you! Buhwahhahahahhaha.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 8, 2012)

dthornton said:


> I love Pawn Stars, Holmes on Homes, Hell's Kitchen, and reruns of M*A*S*H and Everybody Loves Raymond.



I like Pawn Stars too. I think the transition was easy for me as I love Antiques Road Show as well.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 8, 2012)

Builder,  have you seen PBS  Market Warriors? 4 regulars go to "flea market" type sales, buy stuff, take it to auction, try to make profit.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 9, 2012)

I have not seen that. I'll check it out, seems like an interesting concept.


----------



## bobbysee (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a big fan of Parks and Rec, love Ron Swanson!


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 9, 2012)

My favorite Road Shows are when some know-it-all brings in valuable object they "stole" from ignorant dealer and thing turns out to be valueless copy, worth tenth what they paid.  So I enjoy watchin these experts, loose big bucks.

All time fave road show was smug guy loaned friend some big bucks knowing friend was desperate and could not pay back.  Friend had to put up civil war collection, that know-it-all knew was valuable, as security, but knew friend was too stupid to realize value was much greater than loan.  Turned out all stuff was copies, much less than loan.  Rubbed some rust  (actual blood from battle?) off sword, "made In taiwan."  Inside canteen was receipt from Battle Field souvenir shop.  Appraiser was trying not to laugh at " who screwed who"  ( and  authentic musket had Phillips head screws) as he explained how folks bury stuff in manure piles to make it old real fast.  And somehow had kept straight face as know-it-all piled on manure at beginning explaining how he was expert in Civil War memorabilia.


----------



## Garenius (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm currently watching old seasons of Doctor Who, which I would definitely recommend to anyone interested in shows such as these!


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 14, 2012)

Tom Baker. (Your first Doctor is your favorite Doctor) 
 I now have been assigned the job of building a  current season Tardis armoire for Granddaughter Xmas present. And so have had to start watching new series. In searching for images, specs, plans, colors etc I find that Whovians are fanatically  fanatical detail fanatics. And that Tardis Blue remains elusive.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 14, 2012)

I just finished watching the Formula 1 race from Korea. It was rerun of the race that was on while I was sleeping. At least F1 is letting the races to be renrun in a minor market like the U.S. They are even giving us one race this year in the U.S. after dropping races here for about 10 years. Apparently, the big sponsors/supporters/teams with money and power are giving a bit considering what they spend for teams and running their own 747s. It sure a good change from getting up at 5:00 AM or trying to catch a race in the middle of the night.

I am also switching between NFL ganes and the race. - Thanks for the remote and two TVs.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been catching up on old StarTrek The Next Generation episodes. It really is a great series.


----------



## Admin (Nov 7, 2012)

I started and interesting series. Jon Benjamin has a Van. It's not something you should watch around your children, but it is pretty funny.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 7, 2012)

Today I am seeing clueless "pundits" explaining what the election results "really" mean.


----------



## Admin (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't watch any of that. I like a simpler idea of winning means winning.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2012)

It's fictional reality where everyone has their own facts.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

Only in politics can losing really mean winning.  Some of these experts are already predicting who the next Prez will be.   

Never let the facts get in the way when making a decision. I have just a few rules about voting, Never vote for anyone running unopposed. If only one major party has a candidate vote for the candidate from the most obscure, screwiest, party with least chance of winning.


----------



## Admin (Nov 9, 2012)

nealtw said:


> It's fictional reality where everyone has their own facts.



Reality is subjective.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2012)

When polititions tell you the science is wrong is when you are in trouble.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 13, 2012)

I really  object to subjective reality, relatively speaking. I reject any science that does not agree with my preconceived  dogmas. Humanknind did not descend from an ape, our ancestor was a jack ***. Reality shows have the most imaginative writing staffs. If everyone would just turn their AC's to max, we'd stop global warming in two days. Or we could hurry up and complete that pipe line and pump cool Canadian air down to the Gulf!


----------



## ckelly10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Am off to watch Skyfall tonight - heard mixed reviews about it...hope it lives up to my expectations. I think Daniel Craig is the best bond there has been - I like the dark element to his personality.


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2012)

I like Mr.Bean as well. Rowan Atkins makes me laugh. Funny guy. They have most of the Mr.Bean stuff on Netflix now.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm watching nothin, its pledge break time.

Mr Bean is a great show, as is Black Adder.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr Bean should have stayed with the Mini, the McLaren F1 didn't work out so well.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 6, 2012)

He wasunfortunatly influenced by hanging out with 007 and all his fancy cars.  But then Bond learned to introduce himself by listening to  Mr Bean introduce himself, "Bean."

Out of all the villains Bond faced none were as insidious as the Reliant Regal Supervan regularly defeated by Bean. 007 wouldn't have stood a chance against the Three Wheeled Terror.


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> I'm watching nothin, its pledge break time.
> 
> Mr Bean is a great show, as is Black Adder.



I've started Black Adder a handful of times but something always comes up. I will be starting it soon.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

A few years back, late Saturday nights were real colorful, local PBS aired Black Adder, Red Dwarf, Red Green.


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> A few years back, late Saturday nights were real colorful, local PBS aired Black Adder, Red Dwarf, Red Green.



I love The Red Green Show. 

His motto has been a staple of my life. "If they don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy.".

I am neither. I do own a ton of duct tape though.


----------



## notmrjohn (Dec 12, 2012)

And as red sez, "Any tool can be the right tool."


----------



## alex_gold (Dec 28, 2013)

i m not watching tv, prefer to watch series, like Sherlock Holmes or The covert affairs


----------



## 1stTimeDIY (Dec 28, 2013)

Right now Bath Crashers, when the minions are not sleeping its all PBS,Nick JR,Disney all the time.... mommy here is very very excited to get a 2nd tv sometime in the near future.


----------



## havasu (Dec 28, 2013)

My girlfriend purchased the entire run of Boston Legal shows for me for Christmas. I never watched even one of them but as much as I like James Spader in the Blacklist, he is also great in Boston Legal and I'm liking it.


----------

